# Electric Only Club Race Friday, 3-25-11



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Alright, Its time for our first "Electric Only" Club Race. Hope to see a good crowd. Track will be in awesome shape! I believe we are going to start @ 7:30. Two Quals and the Mains.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will make it out for 4w buggy.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll be there. SC and 4wd buggy.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be there for 4wd and SC as well!


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

I will be there for SC. Any suspension setup tips (links, experience, etc.) for the Slash 4wd BL edition? I had a difficult time keeping it from rolling over on the fast turns on Saturday.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

4wd SC


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

jehrlh21535 said:


> I will be there for SC. Any suspension setup tips (links, experience, etc.) for the Slash 4wd BL edition? I had a difficult time keeping it from rolling over on the fast turns on Saturday.


contact me at [email protected] , i had a very good handling slash before i got my hyper


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will make the next one. Dont want to run until I have my 22 ready....lol. I may go Saturday for some practice though.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im anxious to see how the 2 wheelers handle the triples!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

They will be just fine. 2wd can handle more than you think.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

maybe i will bring my T4!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

2wd are actually tougher than 4wd. the back straight triple may be tough to clear, depends on how much speed you can carry through the little chicane into it. but you can always double single it. not looking good for me making it this friday, but we'll see.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The Friday races are Bi-monthly races too right?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> im anxious to see how the 2 wheelers handle the triples!


 Even if the 2wd can't handle it (which I think they can) who says you have to triple it. You can always double/single.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

true , i had better luck single double though, its hard to judge your entry speed because it depends on how smooth you are able to take the previous doubles. either way im bringing my T4 to see how it does.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I was hitting the triple every lap with my b44 but I'm not sure if the 8.5 in my B4 has enough testicular fortitude to pull it off..lol


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> contact me at [email protected] , i had a very good handling slash before i got my hyper


Thanks, I have sent you an email.


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

I will be there for sc and 4wd 1/10:cheers: buggy


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Time to race yet????


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

1/8 electric gonna run?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

wily said:


> 1/8 electric gonna run?


Yep!


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a great time racing Friday evening. It was nice and quiet...:biggrin: I look forward to the next electric only event in two weeks.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

It was really fun.. A little to quiet for me, but it was a nice fun relaxing race evening.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

you mean the sound of my chassis breaking in half wasnt enough noise for ya!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Great night of racing. Thanks to everyone that came out. Hope to see more at the next one!


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

For the next race I am planning on two classes...4x4 SC and E-buggy (1/8 scale)! Let the hunt begin for a good e-buggy deal! If anyone knows anyone selling theirs, send me a PM.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeremy-
Are we still racing electric Apr. 8th? I remember you saying that you were trying to alternate the scheduel with M&M. Not sure if the dates were chnged.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris,

Jeremy is on his way to the Worlds right now. We are going to run a Club Race this Friday Night though. After this one, We will switch to the weeks M&M is not running. You should come out. Jason and I just got our 22's!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate you guys..lol. I should have my 22 Wed.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Smiley said:


> Chris,
> 
> Jeremy is on his way to the Worlds right now. We are going to run a Club Race this Friday Night though. After this one, We will switch to the weeks M&M is not running. You should come out. Jason and I just got our 22's!


Smiley-
Would it be possible to start the alternate scheduel this friday? I have a 22 waiting for some action. M&M doesn't have another offroad race until May 14th. If we race this Friday, it would line up perfectly with their next race.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I cant make it this friday. But I think it does need to change its hard to make both in the same week.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

you guys should just run every friday til MM's next race! im going to try and get the track rebuilt before the next race.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will talk with Smiley about it tomorrow if he does not see this before then. I really don't see Mike having a problem with it.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Any Word on this? I missed last week as I went out of town to a race, I am itching to run though!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Everything that I have heard so far is "YES" we are racing!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well ****, i made plans already for tomorow. what about next friday?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Alright!!! Me and my Dad will be there tomorrow.


----------

